# Rainbow trout in Big Chief



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2016)

After dry brine, rinse and air dry. Ready to go in the Big Chief.













_20160423_201324.JPG



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 23, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks fantastic!    Go Big Chief....Go!

Using one of my Big Chief's tomorrow.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 23, 2016)

I love trout.   Season just started here.   What's the green?


----------



## cmayna (Apr 23, 2016)

Looks like fresh dill to me.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 23, 2016)

Dill indeed.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 24, 2016)

And done












IMG_20160424_010617.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 24, 2016


----------



## cmayna (Apr 24, 2016)

And yum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2016)

Atomic, looks MY-T-FINE to me....   I'd eat it....    YUM !!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2016)

WOO HOO!

Looks fantastic!

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 24, 2016)

Yum is the word. Sampled some this morning after I trimmed to fit the foodsaver bags.

I love dill on cold smoked salmon, so I thought why not cooked (trout in this case) with dill.

It works. It might look like a lot in the first picture but is not. When cooked dill is not very potent (at least that's my observation).

Not everyone in my house is a dill fan...so had to leave some of the fillets alone.












IMG_20160424_114348.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 24, 2016


















IMG_20160424_114533.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Apr 24, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2016)

Looks excellent! 

Points! 

I'd be taking some of that and make smoked trout hash and eggs. Good stuff!


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 24, 2016)

Wow, those are some nice trouts, great looking smoke.

Gonna be some good eats for sure.


----------



## disco (Apr 27, 2016)

Looks awfully tasty!

Points

Disco


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice looking trout.  Real nice.  

I generally put dill on most fish that I cook--Just like the flavor.








Gary


----------



## idahopz (Apr 27, 2016)

Although I hardly use my Big Chief any longer, it was my main "go to" cooker for jerky and salmon for about 2 decades (still have the same one and have only had to replace the element once).

Fish looks most excellent


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 27, 2016)

Thank you fellows for Points and compliments. I am already down 3 fillets. With the ongoing lent they are lifesavers when time is scarce.

Will hit the Chief again with some salmon next week. Got to keep the smoked fish supply up.


----------



## tropics (Apr 28, 2016)

Nice job we like dill on our Salmon,I did a cold smoked 1 on Sunday 

Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 28, 2016)

AS, looks delicious , nice job on the fish!


----------

